# Screen protector necessary on Nexus?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

​
*Do you think a screen protector is needed on the Nexus?*

Yes10857.45%No6132.45%Not Sure1910.11%


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, first of all, the Nexus supposedly has 'reinforced glass" advertised to be akin to Gorilla Glass, so do we really need screen protectors? For me, I'm pretty sure it wont get shattered unless its a freak accident. (I've heard of a few) For me the real issue is scratching.
I actually have a scratch on my screen but its not actually on the screen but on the bezel at the top near the front cam. Its hard to see in the attached pic but you can clearly see the two parallel scratches. Not sure how it scratched so easy but its supposed to be scratch resistant. Has anyone else had any weird occurrences of scratches on this supposedly hard to scratch screen? Do you think a screen protector is needed? Part of me says yes, but since I got a replacement Nexus today due to a faulty power button, I'm reminded just how awesome the screen really is. What do you guys think?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

All glass scratches and breaks. Put a protector on it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

i dont currently have one on but i would advise everyone to use one. Not worth the risk.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Never have, never will...

respect your device and it will look brand new for a long time to come.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm using the one by Skinomi, and I love it, I put it on the second I took it out of the box. I couldn't live with myself if I let it get scratched.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had originally said I wanted my nexus nude no case no protector ... but within first week my screen had a very very small but annoying scuff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

For some reason this didn't upload. Here is what I have. How does it scratch so easy? I've never scratched a screen in my life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

So whats the best screen protector for the nexus if I am most concerned about maintaining screen quality.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

I need one, I have 11/16 stainless gauges and they scuff the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I had originally said I wanted my nexus nude no case no protector ... but within first week my screen had a very very small but annoying scuff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same, but I had a small scratch in the middle of the screen. I went without anything on my Droid, but I bought a protector and case for this phone. I've come to really like the case (Diztronic rev 3 matte smoke) because the color matches well and it is nice to be able to set the phone face down and not have to worry due to the lip. The screen protector (XOSkin) not too much. It's pretty rubbery. I wish I didn't feel like I had to have a protector on it because it was wonderful without one, but it is what it is. I bought a Skinomi protector that I have yet to apply.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have an xoskin that I really like. You can see in the pic it's peeled back. I bought it the next day lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

9wire said:


> I need one, I have 11/16 stainless gauges and they scuff the screen. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Maybe this is how I got a scratch on my screen... I didn't even think about that.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I have an xoskin that I really like. You can see in the pic it's peeled back. I bought it the next day lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Recently took my xoskin off. Screens pops so much better without it


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I always have and always will put an invisible shield on every smartphone I own.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

No need for a protector if you are careful with your phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Within a week of purchasing the gnex i had a minor scratch near the top of the screen and scuffs at the bottom. I never dropped my phone & it gets it's own pocket ALWAYS. So this glass does not compare to gorilla glass at all! I still have my og droid, droid x, droid pro, bionic with perfect screens, never a protector on them. I'm disappointed in samsungs 'fortified' glass, to say the least.

Edit: btw i always set my moto's screen down cuz I knew they would be less likely to scratch than the back of the device. I have never set my gnex screen down. I was very careful with the gnex when it was naked, but apparently the inside of my jean pockets are fortified more than the screen. (fyi- yes i know it's not the pockets themselves that scratched it, but come on, fortified glass is a joke here)

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Steinheil SGP on mine since day one and love it. Smooth and resists oils from your fingers. Under $17 shipped for a 2 pack.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Naked... no scratches since day1


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I use ghost armor on mine with a seido case. Both are great!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trammell (Jan 5, 2012)

I had one on from Verizon and it got more sumged up then my screen has with out one.

Sent from my Gummy Nexus


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I use one...feels like I don't even have it on


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I hate the way screens look with em. So I roll naked and no case. Do have an otter box for seriously drunken nights though. Lol


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm on my second screen protector because the first got scuffed up, and I never have anything in my pockets with my phone (except for a second until I realize there is change etc in there and I remove it). I now notice new scuffs on my second screen protector. I have no idea how it gets scuffed but I'd rather it be a replaceable screen protector than the screen on my 500 dollar phone.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've seen more than enough shattered screen pictures with this phone to warrant getting a good screen protector for it. Not doing so is careless at this point in the device's age.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I've seen more than enough shattered screen pictures with this phone to warrant getting a good screen protector for it. Not doing so is careless at this point in the device's age.


TBH, if you're dropping your phone enough to shatter it as such, I'm not sure a screen protector is going to help you. It's a thin piece of plastic, not an iron shield.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Trammell said:


> I had one on from Verizon and it got more sumged up then my screen has with out one.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Nexus


Yeah the Verizon protectors get smudgy. My last one just got messed up so I ordered a 2 pack of smartphone experts screen protectors. I used them on my droid x and the screen was never smudgy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

The nice scratch in my screen left by the microfiber cleaning cloth makes me say yes.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

that thin little piece of plastic is supposed to stop a glass screen from scratching and breaking?

i put on my ghost armor protector, used my credit card to smooth out the air bubbles and it scratched the heck out of the protector...took it off immediately. screen protectors are stupid, IMO. you dont want your screen to get scratched and "ruined" so you ruin it by choice by putting a piece of plastic over it, which gets scratched anyways, further "ruining" your screen. They make sense if youre going to take it off after a week or something, to go back to a nice screen...but keeping one on all the time defeats the purpose of having a nice clean screen (since your just diluting it by choice).


----------



## badenglishihave (Aug 25, 2011)

Go to Ebay and buy a screen protector for $2 that's made in China. It'll be just as nice as a $20 "official" screen protector.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

That's one of the first things I get for any new phone, to me personally its a must. Screen protector (Zagg protector), and a gel case. Cuz you never know where and when a tiny or big scratch may occur.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> i put on my ghost armor protector, used my credit card to smooth out the air bubbles and it scratched the heck out of the protector...took it off immediately. screen protectors are stupid, IMO. you dont want your screen to get scratched and "ruined" so you ruin it by choice by putting a piece of plastic over it, which gets scratched anyways, further "ruining" your screen. They make sense if youre going to take it off after a week or something, to go back to a nice screen...but keeping one on all the time defeats the purpose of having a nice clean screen (since your just diluting it by choice).


It's a psychological thing, I think. I like to know that under the protector is a wonderful, unscathed screen, even if I never get to see it. It's also good for resale value, as a screen with no scratches will definitely go for more than one with.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> that thin little piece of plastic is supposed to stop a glass screen from scratching and breaking?
> 
> i put on my ghost armor protector, used my credit card to smooth out the air bubbles and it scratched the heck out of the protector...took it off immediately. screen protectors are stupid, IMO. you dont want your screen to get scratched and "ruined" so you ruin it by choice by putting a piece of plastic over it, which gets scratched anyways, further "ruining" your screen. They make sense if youre going to take it off after a week or something, to go back to a nice screen...but keeping one on all the time defeats the purpose of having a nice clean screen (since your just diluting it by choice).


You have to leave them on for a day or two. They clear up eventually.

That said, I don't have one on mine right now (KNOCK ON WOOD)


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Being a plumber on heavy commercial jobs, it's a must for me, no questions asked. Only went naked for 6 hours once because all verizon has were crappy ones. First got a zagg, not so impressed. Really like my XO skin though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I mean I used to always have a screen protector. ALWAYS. But that was before I had a 1280x720 Res super amoled with a nice butt-cheek-esque curve to it. Cheap screen protectors keep the screen great for resale, but I'll be damned if I let the next person who gets this phone enjoy the screen more than me. Not to mention, screen protectors always scratch way easier than the screen itself. I used to peel them off and think, "wow, look at how many scratches my screen would've had". Not quite the case. Sure its not gorilla glass, but its definitely stronger than any plastic.

I haven't had a screen protector for about a month now, and there is one teeny tiny mystery scratch that somehow showed up as soon as I took the protector off. Ever since I've had it off, I have just had a way better experience. The screen stays way cleaner, avoids fingerprints and with a little attention (and no freak accidents) it avoids scratches. I think it all boils down to what type of person you are. If you are frugal, protective, and clinch your butt cheeks on more than 3 occasions daily, then chances are you would rather put up with thousands of scratches and smudges that you can eventually peel away, then bask in the glory of your screen, and then immediately cover its beauty back up. But if you are one of those too-cool-for-school kinda guys (or gals) that likes to take risks, live by the moment, and occasionally not wear underwear, then you'll probably want to bask in the glory of your sexy nexy's display daily. Me personally, I hardly ever wear underwear. Which sometimes proves a problem as I occasionally bust a sag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> that thin little piece of plastic is supposed to stop a glass screen from scratching and breaking?
> 
> i put on my ghost armor protector, used my credit card to smooth out the air bubbles and it scratched the heck out of the protector...took it off immediately. screen protectors are stupid, IMO. you dont want your screen to get scratched and "ruined" so you ruin it by choice by putting a piece of plastic over it, which gets scratched anyways, further "ruining" your screen. They make sense if youre going to take it off after a week or something, to go back to a nice screen...but keeping one on all the time defeats the purpose of having a nice clean screen (since your just diluting it by choice).


Ghost armors have self healing abilities. I've had mine on for over a month and no scratches. You should of waited a little. IMO ghost armors have the best cut outs, clarity, and feel of all the SP for the G-Nex. They're not case friendly though.....
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JDBarlow (Jun 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah, I mean I used to always have a screen protector. ALWAYS. But that was before I had a 1280x720 Res super amoled with a nice butt-cheek-esque curve to it. Cheap screen protectors keep the screen great for resale, but I'll be damned if I let the next person who gets this phone enjoy the screen more than me. Not to mention, screen protectors always scratch way easier than the screen itself. I used to peel them off and think, "wow, look at how many scratches my screen would've had". Not quite the case. Sure its not gorilla glass, but its definitely stronger than any plastic.
> 
> I haven't had a screen protector for about a month now, and there is one teeny tiny mystery scratch that somehow showed up as soon as I took the protector off. Ever since I've had it off, I have just had a way better experience. The screen stays way cleaner, avoids fingerprints and with a little attention (and no freak accidents) it avoids scratches. I think it all boils down to what type of person you are. If you are frugal, protective, and clinch your butt cheeks on more than 3 occasions daily, then chances are you would rather put up with thousands of scratches and smudges that you can eventually peel away, then bask in the glory of your screen, and then immediately cover its beauty back up. But if you are one of those too-cool-for-school kinda guys (or gals) that likes to take risks, live by the moment, and occasionally not wear underwear, then you'll probably want to bask in the glory of your sexy nexy's display daily. Me personally, I hardly ever wear underwear. Which sometimes proves a problem as I occasionally bust a sag.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol great post!! I've always used screen protectors up to this point. I just peeled mine off right before this post. Wow this screen is awesome! No more protection for me ever!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

No Protector. No Case. Ever.

.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

I have ghost armor...but I don't really enjoy my gnex experience fully because of it. Yeah, the protection is amazing but I feel like I'm constantly wiping the smudges off, and my fingers kinda "stick" to the screen as opposed to sliding. I play MC3 ALOT! And every match I play with this makes me so frustrated to the point that I almost rip it off, until I remember that it cost me $20!.. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

brainfire said:


> No Protector. No Case. Ever.
> 
> .


Ahh I could never do that. When I had my Fascinate and my girlfriend put my phone in her purse it scratched the hell out of it...this time I got a case and a screen protector lol


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah my boy scratched his nexus the first day he got it, i been having a ghost armor screen protector on it


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Trammell said:


> I use one...feels like I don't even have it on


Same here.


----------



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

I have some extra sgp I'll ship if ya paypal.. Their expensive though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I put my phone in my pocket for a total of 10 seconds before realizing my keys were in the same pocket. 2 deep scratches now. Bout half inch long each. Screen protected is something I'd recommend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I started out with the ones from Verizon and they did get smudged up pretty bad (there are 2 kinds from Verizon). I have switched to a Zagg and I really like it. It took some getting use to because it has the soft rubbery feel to it.

I came from the OG Droid to the DX a to the GNex so I never has a screen protector on the first two because of the Gorilla Galss. Both Moto devices look brand new, not a scratch on them.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

It may be a choice, but it is a stupid one not to protect an investment because you don't get the "nexus experience". I have had the otterbox but hopefully my seidio active and sgp screen protector will be here today.

PS. I know some of you will argue this to your grave, but glass is glass. Gorilla glass is no harder than the reinforced glass on our phone. The "omg my Droid never scratched" isn't proof at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

No protector or case on mine either. Love the stock look/feel of the phone.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

No screen protector and 0 scratches. I do have the Androidify cruzer light case and no back battery cover so you can see my battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Best Skins Ever screen protector on mine, plus the Diztronic Matte Black case (Rev. 3) works great with VZW extended battery btw. I use to religiously holster all of my smartphones up until the Nexus. Now I have a slim enough phone that I don't mind keeping in my front pockets. With this change I decided to put a screen protector on it. IMO the BSE doesn't take away too much of the resolution on the screen, and I love the tactile feel now. My finger doesn't stick, but it just seems better then sliding or typing over glass. I did buy the standard screen protector from Verizon when I bought the Nexus, but it really does take a lot of the brilliance out of the beautiful screen. As soon as BSE announced they had one available, I bought 3. I have not had to change the first one yet. There's no scratches or imperfections at all on the screen protector.

This is a personal opinion thread, but I do look at resale value down the road. I tend to buy a phone every 4-6 months (although I can see myself keeping this phone longer than most), and like to know that I can advertise that my phone is in like-new condition. I never kept a screen protector on any of my other Android devices, and although my Moto and HTC screens stayed in like-new condition, this phone just didn't give me the reassurance that Gorilla Glass does. Call me crazy...


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

I've ALWAYS babied my phones and never used a screen protector. That said... 5 weeks with my GNex and I somehow wound up with some fairly deep scratches on my screen. It annoyed me so much, I used my insurance claim and picked up another phone.

I also picked up an XO Skin to go with it. Best investment you can make. Other than the slight difference in feeling, you can barely tell the skin is there and I now have piece of mind. Best 12 bucks I've spent.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bottom line, if you don't use a screen protector you have a small chance to shatter your phone. I've seen at least a dozen cases of this device with a screen so badly destroyed from a short fall that it's unusable. If you have insurance and want to pay the hundred bucks, that's your call, it's covered. If you don't and want to buy another handset for however much they're going for now, well that's on you too. I just find it incredibly irresponsible considering the overwhelming data that this phone is actually more fragile than most think it is.



esoomenona said:


> TBH, if you're dropping your phone enough to shatter it as such, I'm not sure a screen protector is going to help you. It's a thin piece of plastic, not an iron shield.


What exactly do you mean by "dropping your phone that much"? One single accidental drop and you have a very good chance to be fucked. It's got zero to do with how careful someone thinks they are and zero to do with how many times something is dropped. It only takes 1 mistake. I'd rather be protected and not have to get a new phone.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> What exactly do you mean by "dropping your phone that much"? One single accidental drop and you have a very good chance to be fucked. It's got zero to do with how careful someone thinks they are and zero to do with how many times something is dropped. It only takes 1 mistake. I'd rather be protected and not have to get a new phone.


Reread what I said and tell me where I mentioned anything about amount of times being dropped. I said if you're dropping it where it is enough to be shattered, I'm fairly positive that a screen protector won't make a difference.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> I'm using the one by Skinomi, and I love it, I put it on the second I took it out of the box. I couldn't live with myself if I let it get scratched.


Idk.. I got the skinomi and it had a really weird almost water like effect to it, there was a ton of bubbles under the screen kinda...

I ended up scrapping it, and got a InvisibleShield. I personally highly recommend it. I've had one on all of my phones. Mainly because it ALWAYS looks perfect. 
Even if it has bubbles, after 3 days its all gone. I love it. Only thing is i am not too keen on how the shield doesn't cover the area around the camera and earpiece, but it's still good. I am using the body kit too, as it also has no imperfections and i just don't want to scratch it placing it on a table. I won't be using a case though.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> Reread what I said and tell me where I mentioned anything about amount of times being dropped. I said if you're dropping it where it is enough to be shattered, I'm fairly positive that a screen protector won't make a difference.


Depends, I've dropped my tbolt many times, but i almost feel the protector holds it together in a way. It only cracked 2 days after my shield mysteriously vanished from my phone on saturday night...


----------



## dwallersv (Jan 2, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> It may be a choice, but it is a stupid one not to protect an investment because you don't get the "nexus experience".


 No.

What is stupid is calling someone stupid because they have different priorities than you on a purely subjective matter like this.

It's not "stupid" that they're willing to pay for something you're not (like a replacement screen repair if necessary) -- the subjective experience of a naked device is obviously of much greater value to them than to you.

Just because you like strawberry ice cream doesn't make them stupid for liking chocolate.

Nor does it make you a ****** for liking strawberry  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

so much paranoia in here lol if you're protecting your phone for resale value, thats just idiotic. technology holds NO resale value as it is, unless your planning on flipping it in a week. putting a thick case on it ruins the point of thinness and putting a screen protector on it ruins the point of a nice screen...should have just bought an older phone and not worried about it...


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> so much paranoia in here lol if you're protecting your phone for resale value, thats just idiotic. technology holds NO resale value as it is, unless your planning on flipping it in a week. putting a thick case on it ruins the point of thinness and putting a screen protector on it ruins the point of a nice screen...should have just bought an older phone and not worried about it...


What if you just don't want to break it and want to make it last the full 2 years?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

dwallersv said:


> No.
> 
> What is stupid is calling someone stupid because they have different priorities than you on a purely subjective matter like this.
> 
> ...


I never called them stupid  I just said it was a stupid choice. Just like driving with expired tags or license. The person may not be stupid, but that definitely isn't the smartest choice 

PS. I hate strawberry.


----------



## noah (Jan 2, 2012)

Had mine slip out of my jacket pocket the other day and land exactly at the point where my foot skittered it across the parking lot. It scuffed up the screen protector pretty good, but thankfully the phone is still mint. Most of the stone in asphalt or concrete is more than hard enough to scratch ANY type of glass.

Using a slipcover and steinheil screen protector.


----------



## R00t<3 (Dec 24, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Ghost armors have self healing abilities.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> What if you just don't want to break it and want to make it last the full 2 years?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


THIS. I'm learning from my Tbolt. While the phone was a tank, I managed to shatter the digitizer 4 times... Needs to be different this time. Especially with a $300 digitzer for the nexus lol.

I just like having my phones not look terrible. I like the option of going back. My tbolt is still pretty nice, and i even take it out from time to time. (I love this whole sim card thing XD). It's funny, but sometimes i just prefer the simplicity of GB. it almost feels like a completely different OS.... then again, the HUGE size difference could have something to do with it. I also find it very interesting how my tbolt is almost on par with my nexus in speed (on cm7, sense is LOL).


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

R00t<3 said:


>


While I lol'd, I know for a fact that InvisibleShield does heal. I've seen it before. Thats why i like them so much. Not sure about the one he mentioned.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> THIS. I'm learning from my Tbolt. While the phone was a tank, I managed to shatter the digitizer 4 times... Needs to be different this time. Especially with a $300 digitzer for the nexus lol.
> 
> I just like having my phones not look terrible. I like the option of going back. My tbolt is still pretty nice, and i even take it out from time to time. (I love this whole sim card thing XD). It's funny, but sometimes i just prefer the simplicity of GB. it almost feels like a completely different OS.... then again, the HUGE size difference could have something to do with it. I also find it very interesting how my tbolt is almost on par with my nexus in speed (on cm7, sense is LOL).


I'm not sure a screen protector is going to help you mate. Sounds like you need an otter box and some bubble wrap.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> so much paranoia in here lol if you're protecting your phone for resale value, thats just idiotic. technology holds NO resale value as it is, unless your planning on flipping it in a week. putting a thick case on it ruins the point of thinness and putting a screen protector on it ruins the point of a nice screen...should have just bought an older phone and not worried about it...


Uhh, I beg to differ. Most of the phones that came out early last year are still almost full upgrade price. My wife's Droid X2 was 210 on eBay and it came out in May. We bought it in December. These hold their value pretty well. Keep them protected.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree that they need to be protected. If not for looks, then for safety. Who has the money to keep replacing parts on this phone if it gets dropped and broken? I use Ghost Armor on mine and it also gets put in a case when I do alot of outside things. Last thing I need to do is drop the phone, crack the screen and have to buy another one. It took a ton of bartering with the wife to buy this phone (off contract anyway) and I'm not about to go through that again if I break it.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm not sure a screen protector is going to help you mate. Sounds like you need an otter box and some bubble wrap.


LOL. No no, This time it will be different... I HAVE INSURANCE! Also, It kept cracking due to me not installing the screen correctly. I had someone do it this time and its been fine.

But i seriously do intend to keep it, I got lucky with mine. Not a single issue, runs at 1.42/230 and can undervolt below 800, and my signal is fine. I was also lucky with my first Tbolt, but i got hit with that reboot issue and all their CLNRs SUCKED.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Some of you act like a screen protector is bulletproof armor. While it will help scratches and some cracks if you drop it on something it will still break.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Uhh, I beg to differ. Most of the phones that came out early last year are still almost full upgrade price. My wife's Droid X2 was 210 on eBay and it came out in May. We bought it in December. These hold their value pretty well. Keep them protected.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I wouldn't compare a phone's on contract price when talking about it hold value. If it did hold value well, it would be worth more than $200. What is that, 1/3 of it's original price? Part of the problem is the contract pricing we have. The instant you buy a phone, its value starts it's quick dissent to the on contract price.

I sold my Rezound to get this phone. With a charger and otter box, I got $400 for it. That was like a week after on contract price went down to $200, so the buyer may not have even known. Basically, someone bought it for $100 more than on contract price. That was in perfect condition, only 2 weeks old, a few months after the phone came out. It's still among the latest phones out there. That's not holding value.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Screen protector is worth it if scratches on the screen bother you. It won't prevent the screen from breaking. What else is there to discuss?


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

Ghost Armor here as well. I actually like it over ZAGG, not as orange peely looking.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

while a screen proctor might not stop the digitizer from cracking, it would most certainly mitigate some of the damage. For one, the force of the impact on the screen would be stretched over a larger area


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> while a screen proctor might not stop the digitizer from cracking, it would most certainly mitigate some of the damage. For one, the force of the impact on the screen would be stretched over a larger area


I really doubt a screen protector would disperse an impact, its not a shock absorber.


----------



## noah (Jan 2, 2012)

Barf said:


> I really doubt a screen protector would disperse an impact, its not a shock absorber.


What it will do is reduce the effect of point loads during impact that can induce failure. The 5 mil thick or so soft plastic layer really can make quite a bit of difference in the outcome of _normal_ impacts and does, in fact work as a shock absorber in the literal sense. To illustrate this, the same impact force on 0.01 square millimeters vs over 0.02 millimeters will have _half_ the stress on the glass. Side/edge impacts, and twisting are a lot more common causes of screen cracking though.


----------



## Mystmaker33 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am not sure if I have diamonds in my pockets, but I went naked for a few weeks and got some pretty ugly scratches on my phone. I got an XO skin and it hid all but the biggest scratch my poor nexus incurred.

I dont keep anything else in that pocket except for my galaxy nexus so I was really bummed when it got all scratched up. The only thing I don't like about the XO skin is that it does not resist fingerprints at allll.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

The screen on the nexus is way too beautiful to scratch. I don't think I'll ever not rock a screen protector again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> The screen on the nexus is way too beautiful to scratch. I don't think I'll ever not rock a screen protector again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just being devil's advocate but...
The screen on the nexus is way too beautiful to cover up with a screen protector.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with my man erifnomi here. And I've had it with no screen protector since release day. Not a single scratch. Plus I occasionally forget that my keys are in m pocket and throw them in together.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Just being devil's advocate but...
> The screen on the nexus is way too beautiful to cover up with a screen protector.


my ghost armor is so clear that you can't tell that I have a screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> my ghost armor is so clear that you can't tell that I have a screen protector.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've used ghost armor and they are among my favorites. When you take them off (as I often had to do when I kept having problems with my TB) you notice the difference. And they degrade over time. You should see the ZAGG on my OG Droid right now, it's horrible.

I always used screen protectors but I got fed up wasting them on my thunderbolt that always ended up having to be swapped so I stopped. I didn't get and scratches. Then I got a rezound and same thing, no scratches. Maybe I'm just extra careful, but I haven't been getting scratches on my phones (KNOCK ON WOOD)


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

The screen protector that came with my diztronic matte black rev 3 gel case is great. No clarity lost whatsoever

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

I am using the XO Skins protector after reading TUNS of recomendations on here and XDA. It is super clear and has NO orange peel. http://xoskins.com/cell-phone-skin-protectors/samsung-skin-protectors/samsung-galaxy-nexus-screen-protector


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> Maybe this is how I got a scratch on my screen... I didn't even think about that.


That's why you guys need squishy ones









the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Quick question is there any anti-glare screen protector recommended?

Edit. That glossy screen can be hard to see in the sun.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I know this thread got burried but I just wanted to post an update. After a couple days I had no scratches what so ever, but I was really paranoid about my phone almost all the time so I broke down and bought a verizon 3 pack. Love the screen but I couldn't live with myself if I scratched it up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

There really not any good anti glares out yet for the G-Nex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm digging this thread back up. I finally got some scratches (not even noticeable) so I'm looking for a good screen protector. Any suggestions? I think I might give SGP another try and grab some Olephobics.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

So far I've tried Zagg, Skinomi, and XOskins. I wasn't a fan of Zagg, it had too much orange peel for me. Skinomi had less orange peel than Zagg and was a little squishy. After a while I got used to it though and liked it. I have an XOskin now. It has the least amount of orange peel out of all of them and feels the most like naked glass. The only problem I have is that it smudges way easier than the others and is harder to clean of. Sometimes wiping it with a shirt just doesn't cut it. Personally, I like Skinomi the best and will probably be switching back in the near future.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> Quick question is there any anti-glare screen protector recommended?
> 
> Edit. That glossy screen can be hard to see in the sun.


Steinheil as the best, all I used on my d2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm digging this thread back up. I finally got some scratches (not even noticeable) so I'm looking for a good screen protector. Any suggestions? I think I might give SGP another try and grab some Olephobics.


I am using a Verizon one right now, and it's not bad, I mean it protects the screen and you really don't notice it; but it picks up grease like crazy. 3 for 9 bucks isn't bad either.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I am using a Verizon one right now, and it's not bad, I mean it protects the screen and you really don't notice it; but it picks up grease like crazy. 3 for 9 bucks isn't bad either.


Meh, I'll go with a SGP steinheil for slightly more, get a two pack and I think even a warranty if they ever get scratched. I got them before but they got dust on them before I put them on so I sent them back. I might give them another try.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Meh, I'll go with a SGP steinheil for slightly more, get a two pack and I think even a warranty if they ever get scratched. I got them before but they got dust on them before I put them on so I sent them back. I might give them another try.


Scotch tape is your best friend when applying dry-apply screen protectors


----------



## larkhillv (Mar 29, 2012)

Screen protectors tend to get air pockets in them and stuff whenever I try to apply them--I guess it's user error, but I haven't felt the need to put one on my GNexus anyway. I have put other things in my pocket along with my phone and no scratches. I have dropped it on concrete while it was raining and nada. I have dropped it on hardwood floors and laminate. Granted, this is all from waist height (I'm only 5'7") but the phone's screen seems rugged enough. My case seems to protect the body just fine and the screen takes care of itself. I do not feel that the GNexus needs a screen protector unless you plan on throwing shuriken at it.


----------

